# MF 1051



## Rob Hooper (Feb 16, 2018)

Will my International 240 be okay with a Massey Ferguson 1051 bush hog?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Rob,

Your 240 is rated at 40 HP, and will do fine with a MF 1051 bush hog. An old rule-of-thumb for HP requirements is 5HP per foot of bush hog width.


----------

